

Ask HN: Why are "save password" checkboxes ever defaulted to "checked"? - RankingMember

I&#x27;ve always been puzzled by the thought process behind having &quot;save password&quot; checkboxes checked by default.  Facebook, eBay, Yahoo, and even my bank website are some examples of major websites exhibiting this (Gmail used to do this, too).  I&#x27;m thinking that there must be some logical reason behind wanting the default behavior to be that the first line of security is completely dropped for subsequent visits.  Anyone have any insights here?
======
patmcc
Most people bank from computers they own/control, so it makes login easier for
them.

Most computers in public places are starting to be start about clearing
cache/cookies between uses, so there's no harm done there.

------
anigbrowl
The vast majority of people are using their own personal computer and want the
convenience more than the security.

------
0x420
it is safer to assume the user is at a public computer.

